# driving too fast



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I got pulled over for driving too fast the other day. I just about had the officer talked out of a ticket until she looked in the back seat and saw my dog. Check out his claw marks.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Haha. Is that even possible??!


----------

